# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Survey for beekeepers

## icb96

Hi everyone, had an incredible response on my previous survey so thank you to everyone who took the time to fill it out. Back with another (but final) survey, this one is specifically for those of you that keep bees. It's 10 questions, all of which are multiple choice yes/no style questions and should take only a minute to fill out. Thank you in advance 

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/3TFXGYX

🐝

----------

